# MP4 non si aprono[RISOLTO a metà]

## Flonaldo

Come da oggetto non riesco ad aprire i file mp4! Con mplayer mi restituisce questo errore

```
mplayer jesus.mp4

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Foster (Family: 8, Stepping: 4)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: SSE SSE2

85 audio & 196 video codecs

Playing jesus.mp4.

Cache fill: 18.65% (1564672 bytes)    ISO: File Type Major Brand: ISO/IEC 14496-1 (MPEG-4 system) v2

QuickTime/MOV file format detected.

--------------

MOV track #0: 319 chunks, 3035 samples

Audio bits: 16  chans: 2  rate: 44100

MOV: Found MPEG4 audio Elementary Stream Descriptor atom (51)!

Fourcc: mp4a

--------------

MOV track #1: 282 chunks, 1693 samples

MOV: AVC decoder configuration record atom (45)!

Image size: 320 x 240 (24 bpp)

Display size: 320 x 240

Fourcc: avc1  Codec: ''

--------------

MOV track #2: 283 chunks, 1693 samples

Unknown track type found (type: 0)

--------------

MOV track #3: 282 chunks, 759 samples

Unknown track type found (type: 0)

--------------

MOV: longest streams: A: #0 (3035 samples)  V: #1 (1693 samples)

VIDEO:  [avc1]  320x240  24bpp  24.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Requested audio codec family [faad] (afm=faad) not available.

Enable it at compilation.

Cannot find codec for audio format 0x6134706D.

Read DOCS/HTML/en/codecs.html!

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

mplayer: h264.c:2306: mc_dir_part: Assertion `pic->data[0]' failed.

MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: decode_video

- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.

  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your

  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read

  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and

  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.
```

Ho postato tutto, tanto per essere il più chiari possibile!

Ho cercato un pò in giro ma non ho trovato nulla che avesse più o meno la parvenza di quello che cerco!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

devi compilare mplayer con la use +aac. Mi pare non ne servano altre, ma per sicurezza controllati ad una ad una a che servono le use di mplayer

Nel caso, queste sono le mie use di mplayer  e io gli mp4 li vedo/sento:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  -3dfx +3dnow -3dnowext +X +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga +directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode +esd +fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls +nvidia +opengl -oss +png +real -rtc +samba +sdl -sse -sse2 +svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs -xanim -xinerama -xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 7,621 kB

```

----------

## Flonaldo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> devi compilare mplayer con la use +aac. Mi pare non ne servano altre, ma per sicurezza controllati ad una ad una a che servono le use di mplayer
> 
> Nel caso, queste sono le mie use di mplayer  e io gli mp4 li vedo/sento:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

e dai...ci provo! speravo di poter risolvere senza dover ricompilare ma vabbè...amen!

----------

## Flonaldo

Fatto ma non va lo stesso! 

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre7-r1  -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X +aac -aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -dvd -dvdread -edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox -mmx -mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia +opengl -oss +png -real -rtc +samba +sdl +sse +sse2 -svga -tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis -win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 0 kB

```

Si sente solo il primo secondo del video e poi nulla! L'errore che riporta è sempre lo stesso...

Idee?

----------

## Truzzone

Ciao,

prova abilitando +win32codecs  :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> prova abilitando +win32codecs 
> 
> Ciao by Truzzone  

 

Provato ma ancora nulla! Sto provando anche con softwerini vari ma nulla di nulla...non li apre!

Altre idee?

----------

## Kernel78

Sei sicuro di averli codificati in maniera corretta ? o che chi li ha codificati e te li ha passati (nel caso non si tratti di materiale protetto) li abbia codificati correttamente e riesca a vederli ? Tu li hai visti girare su qualche altra macchina ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova a dare 

```
file jesus.mp4
```

 così vediamo effettivamente di cosa si tratta

----------

## Flonaldo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> prova a dare 
> 
> ```
> file jesus.mp4
> ```
> ...

 

```
jesus.mp4: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 2
```

Certo che l'ho visto andare su altre macchine! Si vede anche bene...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Certo che l'ho visto andare su altre macchine! Si vede anche bene...

 

Altre macchine win, linux, gentoo ? Con mplayer o altri sw ?

Se gentoo che use avevano ?

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Certo che l'ho visto andare su altre macchine! Si vede anche bene... 
> 
> Altre macchine win, linux, gentoo ? Con mplayer o altri sw ?
> 
> Se gentoo che use avevano ?

 

Le use che avevano nn lo so...cmq gira su macos, windows e gentoo! Tranne sulla mia però di gentoo...

Ho provato con Mplayer e Noatun ed in entrambi non funge...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Le use che avevano nn lo so...cmq gira su macos, windows e gentoo! Tranne sulla mia però di gentoo...

 

Se l'hai visto andare su una gentoo probabilmente puoi anche chiedere un emerge --info e le use di mplayer (o qualsiasi altro programma abbia usato) al proprietario di quella gentoo e confrontare queste informazioni con quelle della tua macchina.

Questo è il modo più veloce e sicuro per risolvere la situazione.

P.S. non ti annoi a rivedere la stessa cosa su tante piattaforme diverse ???

----------

## Truzzone

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Le use che avevano nn lo so...cmq gira su macos, windows e gentoo! Tranne sulla mia però di gentoo...
> 
> Ho provato con Mplayer e Noatun ed in entrambi non funge...

 

Puoi postare l'output di mplayer quando provi a vedere il video, da console?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Le use che avevano nn lo so...cmq gira su macos, windows e gentoo! Tranne sulla mia però di gentoo... 
> 
> Se l'hai visto andare su una gentoo probabilmente puoi anche chiedere un emerge --info e le use di mplayer (o qualsiasi altro programma abbia usato) al proprietario di quella gentoo e confrontare queste informazioni con quelle della tua macchina.
> 
> Questo è il modo più veloce e sicuro per risolvere la situazione.
> ...

 

Non mi annoio perchè la cosa è fantastica!  clicca qui per ammirare!

Cmq si, controllerò sulle altre gentoo dato che non ho alternative  :Smile: 

Grazie 1000

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Non mi annoio perchè la cosa è fantastica!  clicca qui per ammirare!

 

Ma LOL!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

A me con xine si vede a meraviglia, anche meglio di quelli che mi comprime il telefonino; le mie use per xine, se può servire, sono:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.1-r4  USE="X aac alsa arts asf directfb dvd ffmpeg flac imagemagick ipv6 mad mng nls opengl sdl vorbis win32codecs xv -a52 -aalib -cle266 -debug -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -i8x0 -libcaca -modplug -nvidia -oss -samba -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" 18 kB
```

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Puoi postare l'output di mplayer quando provi a vedere il video, da console?  
> 
> 

 

Hai dato un'occhiata al primo post ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Truzzone wrote:*   Puoi postare l'output di mplayer quando provi a vedere il video, da console?  
> 
>  
> 
> Hai dato un'occhiata al primo post ?  

 

Si, l'ho visto, mi interessa l'output di mplayer dopo che lo ha ri-emerso con la use aac, hai letto tutti i post?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

```
 mplayer jesus.mp4

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Foster (Family: 8, Stepping: 4)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: SSE SSE2

85 audio & 196 video codecs

Playing jesus.mp4.

Cache fill:  0.00% (0 bytes)    ISO: File Type Major Brand: ISO/IEC 14496-1 (MPEG-4 system) v2

QuickTime/MOV file format detected.

--------------

MOV track #0: 319 chunks, 3035 samples

Audio bits: 16  chans: 2  rate: 44100

MOV: Found MPEG4 audio Elementary Stream Descriptor atom (51)!

Fourcc: mp4a

--------------

MOV track #1: 282 chunks, 1693 samples

MOV: AVC decoder configuration record atom (45)!

Image size: 320 x 240 (24 bpp)

Display size: 320 x 240

Fourcc: avc1  Codec: ''

--------------

MOV track #2: 283 chunks, 1693 samples

Unknown track type found (type: 0)

--------------

MOV track #3: 282 chunks, 759 samples

Unknown track type found (type: 0)

--------------

MOV: longest streams: A: #0 (3035 samples)  V: #1 (1693 samples)

VIDEO:  [avc1]  320x240  24bpp  24.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 96.0 kbit/6.80% (ratio: 12000->176400)

Selected audio codec: [faad] afm:faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG2/MPEG4 Audio) decoder)

==========================================================================

vo: X11 running at 1024x768 with depth 24 and 32 bpp (":0.0" => local display)

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

Checking audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 44100Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 44100Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default

alsa: 44100 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/60208 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 44100Hz 2ch s16le (2 bps)

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 44100Hz/2ch/s16le...

Starting playback...

mplayer: h264.c:2306: mc_dir_part: Assertion `pic->data[0]' failed.

MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: decode_video

- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.

  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your

  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read

  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and

  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.

alsa-uninit: pcm closed

```

Ecco qui il mio output con le use aggiunte! continua a non andare! mi sto cominciando ad incazzare   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

Se noti adesso che hai aggiunto AAC non ti segnala più il problema con l'audio   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *Truzzone wrote:*   Puoi postare l'output di mplayer quando provi a vedere il video, da console?  
> 
>  
> 
> Hai dato un'occhiata al primo post ?   
> ...

 

Si e mi aspettavo che sistemando un problema audio il problema del video rimanesse ...

----------

## Truzzone

Ho notato una cosa, dal link segnalato non riesco a scaricare il video, dopo alcuni secondi wget si mette in pausa, velocità download --,-- e non scarica niente, può essere che il video che hai scaricato sia incompleto, controllo la dimensione con un:

```
ls -l jesus.mp4
```

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Ho notato una cosa, dal link segnalato non riesco a scaricare il video, dopo alcuni secondi wget si mette in pausa, velocità download --,-- e non scarica niente, può essere che il video che hai scaricato sia incompleto, controllo la dimensione con un:
> 
> ```
> ls -l jesus.mp4
> ```
> ...

 

Io ho pensato che tutti quelli che seguivano la discussione si siano messi a scaricarlo congestionando il sito, a me era partito veloce ma poi è rallentato fino a 5 KB al secondo ...

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io ho pensato che tutti quelli che seguivano la discussione si siano messi a scaricarlo congestionando il sito, a me era partito veloce ma poi è rallentato fino a 5 KB al secondo ...

 

Può darsi, a me è andato velocissimo, e si vede bene per cui non è il video

Ciao

----------

## Flonaldo

Allora, chiarisco una volta per tutte : Il video è completo ed è mp4! Stop!

Rimane il fatto che non lo si vede... Questo ovviamente è un problema esclusivamente mio!

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Allora, chiarisco una volta per tutte : Il video è completo ed è mp4! Stop!
> 
> Rimane il fatto che non lo si vede... Questo ovviamente è un problema esclusivamente mio!

 

Quanto sei nefasto, se ti interessa anche a me non si vede  :Wink: 

Sto provando a ricompilare con altre use per vedere cosa succede ...

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Allora, chiarisco una volta per tutte : Il video è completo ed è mp4! Stop!

 

 :Very Happy: 

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Rimane il fatto che non lo si vede... Questo ovviamente è un problema esclusivamente mio!

 

Non è detto, a me per esempio i video che comprime il telefonino non si sentono.

Ciao

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Allora, chiarisco una volta per tutte : Il video è completo ed è mp4! Stop! 
> 
>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Rimane il fatto che non lo si vede... Questo ovviamente è un problema esclusivamente mio! 
> 
> Non è detto, a me per esempio i video che comprime il telefonino non si sentono.
> ...

 

ok... soluzioni? Qualcuno potrebbe postare delle use di mplayer con le quali vede i file .mp4?

----------

## Lestaat

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Allora, chiarisco una volta per tutte : Il video è completo ed è mp4! Stop!
> 
> Rimane il fatto che non lo si vede... Questo ovviamente è un problema esclusivamente mio! 
> 
> Quanto sei nefasto, se ti interessa anche a me non si vede 
> ...

 

Io sono su un P4, radeon 7000, 512 MB ram codec acc compilato correttamente ma anche a me non si vede mentre sulla ubuntu del mio collega si.

----------

## Kernel78

La USE aac serve per l'audio quindi non è grazie a quella che si può risolvere un problema video ...

----------

## Lestaat

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> La USE aac serve per l'audio quindi non è grazie a quella che si può risolvere un problema video ...

 

sisi lo so, se ne parlava prima quindi sottolineavo che non ho quel problema.

La cosa bizzarra è:

```
Apertura decoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm:ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

```

che identifica correttamente il codec e lo usa per il video ma poi

```
Inizio la riproduzione...

mplayer: h264.c:2306: mc_dir_part: Assertion `pic->data[0]' failed.

```

Seguito da una specifica del crash che dice pochino.

```
MPlayer interrotto dal segnale 6 nel modulo: decode_video
```

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mplayer: h264.c:2306: mc_dir_part: Assertion `pic->data[0]' failed.
> ```
> ...

 

Ho cercato questa stringa su google e sembra che anche altri abbiano avuto lo stesso problema, ma soluzioni non ne ho viste (trascurando il fatto che non so leggere il tedesco). Io proverei a giocare con l'opzione -vc di mplayer, magari sceglie il codec sbagliato; in ogni caso il problema sembra essere in quel codec (ffh264).

Ciao

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *Lestaat wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> mplayer: h264.c:2306: mc_dir_part: Assertion `pic->data[0]' failed.
> ```
> ...

 

Caspita, questa storia degli mp4 sta assumendo dei tratti drammatici! Intanto continuo a sperare che qualche anima pia a cui funge posti le use di mplayer, cosi, tanto per togliermi qualche bel dubbio!

Cmq la cosa che mi lascia perplesso è che quando vado ad aprire files .mp4 sento il primo secondo! Poi è come se crashasse mostrandomi quello che potete ben vedere nei miei precedenti post!    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sam75

scusate:

uso per ora suse 10.0, anche a me non si vede con mplayer (lanciato da console da lo stesso errore tuo).

Invece con kaffeine si vede benissimo.

Credo sia un prob di mplayer.

ciao

----------

## zolar czakl

Io uso mplayer da cvs ed il filmato si vede.

Prova con lo snapshot ~x86.

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-video/mplayer

----------

## Ferdinando

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Io uso mplayer da cvs ed il filmato si vede.

 

Credo che farebbe comodo se potessi postarne l'output o le use in modo da confrontarlo con il nostro; io ho provato ad emergere mplayer (sono ~x86) e non mi si vede (considera che con xine si vede benissimo).

Ciao

----------

## sam75

non e' che si tratta di un prob con ffmpeg???

ho installato vlc e mi decodifica solo l'audio (nella finestra messaggi mi da' warning ffmpeg)

controlla qui:

https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/395

----------

## zolar czakl

Non credo siano molto significative visto che non e' una versione ufficiale.

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-cvs-0.1 -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X +aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bl +cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc +dts +dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread +edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif -gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live +lzo +mad +matroska -matrox +mmx +mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls +nvidia +opengl -oss +png -real +rtc -samba -sdl +sse +sse2 -svga +tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs +x264 -xanim -xinerama -xmms +xv +xvid +xvmc 0 kB [1]
```

L'ebuild usa anche ffmpeg da cvs.

```
mplayer -identify jesus.mp4 

MPlayer dev-CVS-060103-17:28-3.4.4 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Celeron 4 Northwood; Pentium 4 EE/Xeon Prestonia,Gallatin (Family: 15, Stepping: 7)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

89 audio & 203 video codecs

Playing jesus.mp4.

Cache fill:  7.81% (2619733 bytes)   

ISO: File Type Major Brand: ISO/IEC 14496-1 (MPEG-4 system) v2

Quicktime/MOV file format detected.

--------------

MOV track #0: 319 chunks, 3035 samples

ID_AUDIO_ID=0

Audio bits: 16  chans: 2  rate: 44100

MOV: Found MPEG4 audio Elementary Stream Descriptor atom (51)!

Fourcc: mp4a

--------------

MOV track #1: 282 chunks, 1693 samples

ID_VIDEO_ID=1

MOV: AVC decoder configuration record atom (45)!

Image size: 320 x 240 (24 bpp)

Display size: 320 x 240

Fourcc: avc1  Codec: ''

--------------

MOV track #2: 283 chunks, 1693 samples

Unknown track type found (type: 0)

--------------

MOV track #3: 282 chunks, 759 samples

Unknown track type found (type: 0)

--------------

MOV: longest streams: A: #0 (3035 samples)  V: #1 (1693 samples)

VIDEO:  [avc1]  320x240  24bpp  24.000 fps    0.0 kbps ( 0.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [faad] AAC (MPEG2/4 Advanced Audio Coding)

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 96.0 kbit/6.80% (ratio: 12000->176400)

Selected audio codec: [faad] afm: faad (FAAD AAC (MPEG-2/MPEG-4 Audio) decoder)

==========================================================================

ID_FILENAME=jesus.mp4

ID_DEMUXER=mov

ID_VIDEO_FORMAT=avc1

ID_VIDEO_BITRATE=0

ID_VIDEO_WIDTH=320

ID_VIDEO_HEIGHT=240

ID_VIDEO_FPS=24.000

ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=0.0000

ID_AUDIO_CODEC=faad

ID_AUDIO_FORMAT=mp4a

ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=96000

ID_AUDIO_RATE=44100

ID_AUDIO_NCH=2

ID_LENGTH=70.54

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffh264] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg H.264)

==========================================================================

ID_VIDEO_CODEC=ffh264

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/0ch/??...

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 320 x 240 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.

VO: [xv] 320x240 => 320x240 Planar YV12 

Error while decoding frame!64 ct:  0.000   1/  1 ??% ??% ??,?% 1 0 7% 

Error while decoding frame!97 ct:  0.008   3/  3 ??% ??% ??,?% 3 0 7% 

[h264 @ 0x8593928]concealing 150 DC, 150 AC, 150 MV errors?,?% 4 0 7% 

[h264 @ 0x8593928]concealing 150 DC, 150 AC, 150 MV errors?,?% 5 0 7%
```

Un paio di errori e via.

PS. E' gia' pronto anche per i VP7: basta .. ehm .. recuperare la dll giusta.

In attesa che venga aggiunta nei win32codecs

----------

## Flonaldo

 *zolar czakl wrote:*   

> Non credo siano molto significative visto che non e' una versione ufficiale.
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-cvs-0.1 -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext +X +aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) -arts -bidi -bl +cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc +dts +dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread +edl +encode -esd -fbcon -ggi +gif -gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live +lzo +mad +matroska -matrox +mmx +mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls +nvidia +opengl -oss +png -real +rtc -samba -sdl +sse +sse2 -svga +tga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs +x264 -xanim -xinerama -xmms +xv +xvid +xvmc 0 kB [1]
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie ma sono piuttosto diffidente nell usare versioni non ufficiali! Cerco di tenere il sistema stabile piu che posso! Aspetterò altre soluzioni! Cmq ho risolto aprendo il file con caffeine! Si vede e questo mi basta...evidentemente mplayer ha bisogno di qualche ritocchino;  :Smile: 

----------

## Truzzone

Da quanto ho letto in rete *dovrebbe* essere un bug di ffmpeg, mplayer l'ha built-in per cui bisogna attendere una nuova versione di mplayer o usare la cvs   :Wink: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Flonaldo wrote:*   Allora, chiarisco una volta per tutte : Il video è completo ed è mp4! Stop!
> 
> Rimane il fatto che non lo si vede... Questo ovviamente è un problema esclusivamente mio! 
> 
> Quanto sei nefasto, se ti interessa anche a me non si vede 
> ...

 

Bhè...a molti non si vede per problemi legati a chissà cosa...cmq ogni tanto una ricompilata a mplayer aggiungendo e togliendo use la do!

La speranza di beccare la configurazione giusta non muore mai...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bhè...a molti non si vede per problemi legati a chissà cosa...cmq ogni tanto una ricompilata a mplayer aggiungendo e togliendo use la do!
> 
> La speranza di beccare la configurazione giusta non muore mai...  

 

Il primo che la becca la posta  :Wink: 

Non che muoia di curiosità per quel file ma mi secca che la mia bella gentoo non funzioni perfettamente   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

il file in questione vale tutta la fatica fatta. Per la cronoca io l'ho dovuto guardare con totme (=> xine-lib) perchè anche a me mplayer crasha.

----------

## yardbird

Confermo: crash con (k)mplayer, funziona con kxineplayer.

----------

